# what to do??



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

it breaks my heart to write this, but my 4 month old 595 met with a car last Sunday. Me doing 45 kph and car doing 30 kph entering into a round about. She was at fault and is insured. My frame snapped in two places, carbon bars snapped, wheels buggered and all running gear twisted/snapped. Even my Time pedals shattered (carbon/ti). The only salvageable piece are two look carbon bidon holders. .I suppose my bottom bracket might be right but my driveside crank took a hard hit so i would rather replace bb. The only good thing i suppose is the lady was insured. To replace bike to the same spec i have been quoted $15000aud. I had Deda integrared bar/stem, Deda power cranks, Zero gravityTi brakes, Time rxs ti/cabon pedals, Fulcrum Racing zero wheelset and dura-ace running gear. With the dollars to spend any suggestions on a new build? I am looking at a 595 ultra. How are the new record cranks? Thanks guys


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

brett said:


> it breaks my heart to write this, but my 4 month old 595 met with a car last Sunday. Me doing 45 kph and car doing 30 kph entering into a round about. She was at fault and is insured. My frame snapped in two places, carbon bars snapped, wheels buggered and all running gear twisted/snapped. Even my Time pedals shattered (carbon/ti). The only salvageable piece are two look carbon bidon holders. .I suppose my bottom bracket might be right but my driveside crank took a hard hit so i would rather replace bb. The only good thing i suppose is the lady was insured. To replace bike to the same spec i have been quoted $15000aud. I had Deda integrared bar/stem, Deda power cranks, Zero gravityTi brakes, Time rxs ti/cabon pedals, Fulcrum Racing zero wheelset and dura-ace running gear. With the dollars to spend any suggestions on a new build? I am looking at a 595 ultra. How are the new record cranks? Thanks guys


The new Record cranks? They're the balls, just like Ron Burgandy. I have Record UT CT cranks. Zero problems wif 'em, and as installations go, they were as easy as a Catholic school girl. They reek of quality.

I'm not much of an _off the shelf_ integrated bar/stem combo guy. I have an integrated comb from Ruegamer, but he made it w/ my choice of handlebars and positioned the handlebars in the position I spec'd. If I were after beauty, I'd probably look at the Deda Zero stem coupled with Deda Campione bars, but I'm also a huge fan of Syntace F99/F199 and Ritchey WCS OS and 4 Axis stems. Zipp bars are nice but plenty pricey. The bars I chose for my bar/stem combo were Modolo Curvissima KX bars. They're designed to work especially well with Campy brifters; they have a variable radius drop; and they be muy sexy to look at.

I'm definitely not a fan of Kysrium looking wheels. I'd look, instead, at Campy Erus wheels, Campy Neutron Ultras.....Me? If I wanted a traditionalish type wheel, I'd go to a customer builder so I could get it done exactly as I wanted, at a significantly lower cost.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I ride an 595 ultra with the intragrated bb record cranks and they are the "balls", i agree with hat forest has written. Deda zero and newtons look great on a black frame. What ever you do post pics, where in oz are u?


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

hey mate, im on the central coast nsw. im lodging this with insurance tomorrow and im hoping to push it through and get back on the road. Cheers


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

For finishing kit I have gone with Oval 900s - very light and now that euro has gone through the roof it has a price advantage to likes of deda & ITM besides it has proven tour pedigree which is great for Carbon - the bend is also great if you are not into anatomic bars. If you do do down that road then make sure you get the carbon upgrade red plate for the stem - it will look really good with 595's red. As for wheels - Campag shamal ti's are the way to go.


----------



## AZ Cruiser (Apr 20, 2006)

I have Proteam 595 Ultra I built up with Campy Record. I love it. The frame is awesome. The Record stuff is the best. I rode Dura-Ace for the past 20 years and I finally switched to Campy in January. Everything about the Campy stuff is better. I also went with Ritchey carbon stem and bars and Reynolds attack wheels. Built up the bike weights 15.7 lbs in an XL. Great bike - even down under it would be a great bike!


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

*something else to ponder*

i had fulcrum zero on the original bike and i rated them very high. As fulcrum amd campy are basically out of the same company can anyone tell me how fulcrum cranks compare to record and also how fulcrum racing speed wheels (deep dish carbon tubular ) compare to Bora"s. Thanks for your help , i want to look into all options and build this bike up spot on .


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Forrest Root said:


> The new Record cranks? They're the balls, just like Ron Burgandy.
> 
> 
> any reference to ron burgandy is ok by me! LOL


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

the fulcrum cranks are the record cranks in all but the details, as are the racing speed to boras, they are interchangable and all very nice, good luck with the insurance companies if a bike does not come from k-mart and cost acordingly they have a hard time believeing it.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

slowdave said:


> the fulcrum cranks are the record cranks in all but the details, as are the racing speed to boras, they are interchangable and all very nice, good luck with the insurance companies if a bike does not come from k-mart and cost acordingly they have a hard time believeing it.


They are not "all" interchangeable, as the Fulcrums have a different BCD than the Campys. In most other aspects though--not including the tasteless Fulcrum decals--the two are nearly identical.


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

*woo-hoo*

got the ok from the insurance company. Decided on Proteam ultra. Hopefully still available in oz. Will run record and grab a set of bora's. Love the alanera bars, the profile is so comfortable, so i have to replace them. I will be grabbing some zero gravity brakes , for the bling factor. As i am buying a record groupe set, if any one needs new record calipers let me know and we can work something out. Dunno about the saddle .Have a arione ti which feels comfy now, but it got torn on the edges and i think i might rub on my nicks. I dont think they do the colour any more. (white with red strip). I know its wrong but i love time pedals (on a look frame ) so i will be clipping into a set of time RXS Ti Ca. Thanks for input.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

brett said:


> The only good thing i suppose is the lady was insured.


Another good thing seems to be that you weren't much hurt or dead if you are getting the bike back together this quickly. :thumbsup: 

I hate to say it, but I got my first and sitll only Look in a similar fashion, though I collided with a garbage truck and I was off the bike for at least six months for recovery. Happy riding!


----------

